# shop manual etc



## bockstroker (2 mo ago)

new to the forum. Any advice on a shop/ repair manual source ya'll would suggest for a '49 8N?


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Get an I&T FO-4 manual.
Available from many places online, Tractor Supply, Fleet Farm, New Holland dealer, etc for $30 or thereabouts.
Money well spent.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

If you are new to tractors or even just new to the N series Fords have a look at the Ntractor club for all kinds of information.





N Tractor Club







www.ntractorclub.com


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

bockstroker said:


> new to the forum. Any advice on a shop/ repair manual source ya'll would suggest for a '49 8N?


See attached.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

bockstroker said:


> new to the forum. Any advice on a shop/ repair manual source ya'll would suggest for a '49 8N?


And the OPS Manual too.


----------

